# Virginia Folks, fun day planned on March 25th, join us if you can!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

James River Homebrewers Brews Cruise
Saturday, March 25th 9:00am – 10:00pm

ITINERARY
8:30am Boarding and Loading, Lowe’s parking lot, 8001 Brook Road (I-95 and Parham Rd.)
9:00am Departure 
11:30am Arrive Dogfish Head Alehouse in Gaithersburg, MD, for lunch and beer
1:15pm Depart Dogfish Head
2:15pm Arrive Clipper City Brewery for 2:30pm tour and tasting
4:00pm Depart Clipper City
4:30pm Arrive Brewer’s Art for beer and dinner
7:00pm Depart Brewer’s Art
10:00pm Arrive Lowe’s

$50 per person

This price includes the bus, light continental breakfast, light snacks,
and lots of fine, craft-brewed beer for the ride. Meals and beverages
at the three stops are on your own. We will have a raffle to raise money for the driver’s tip.

Reservation Form

Name: ________________________________

Phone: ________________________________

Email: _________________________________

Cell Phone: _____________________________

____ # of Seats X $50 = $________ enclosed

YOUR PAYMENT IS YOUR RESERVATION
Checks should be made payable to James River Homebrewers

Mail to: Tedd Smith
9073 Little Garden Way
Mechanicsville, VA 23116-5815

Questions? 

See You On The Bus!


Tedd


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Dang! I'm gonna be in Charlotte, NC for that weekend.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> $50 per person
> 
> This price includes the *round trip airfare*, bus, light continental breakfast, light snacks,
> and lots of fine, craft-brewed beer for the ride. Meals and beverages
> at the three stops are on your own. We will have a raffle to raise money for the driver's tip.


Make the changes above George and I am in!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Make the changes above George and I am in!!


I would love to tom! but the club is nonprofit! lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> I would love to tom! but the club is nonprofit! lol


Unfortunately, so am I!!!! :r


----------

